# Rabbits and Guinea pigs



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Early on in my working life I went to work with a great couple who owned their own pet shop.

In the spring a lady came in to buy a guinea pig when she cam back about six weeks later for another guinea pig the pet shop owner asked her what she was doing with them, so the lady who came to buy another g-p said that her rabbit loved these g-p's so much that he would cuddle them as soon as they were put together.

What this rabbit was doing was sexually abusing them and eventually killing them


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 7, 2008)

My rabbit thumper did this
I didnt understand at first but my guinea pig got really ill and died from the rabbit
felt so bad after but now i know never to do that again


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well i personally have never had any problems with keeping them together. But like any animal there can be problems keeping any different breeds/types together. Everyone is entitled to there own opinion on things but doesnt mean they are right . Thought i would reply as this is obviousley indirectly pointed at me funny how it has come up after my thread about my kids new pets . I have bred and kept rabbits and guinea pigs for years and family before me so not as if i dont know what i am doing also worked in a pet shop for years and never heard of a rabbit killing a guinea pig and they kept there breeding stock together mixed rabbits and guinea pigs


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

snowy said:


> Thought i would reply as this is obviousley indirectly pointed at me funny how it has come up after my thread about my kids new pets .


Why is this pointed at you?
I was pointing out something that happend in the 1960's, Were you around in Berkshire at that time?



snowy said:


> I have bred and kept rabbits and guinea pigs for years and family before me so not as if i dont know what i am doing


How my family started out with cavies was when my mother brought some home from work, she worked in a lab where they were used along with lab rats and mice.



snowy said:


> also worked in a pet shop for years and never heard of a rabbit killing a guinea pig and they kept there breeding stock together mixed rabbits and guinea pigs


Some people only hear what they want to hear when it comes to the welfare of animals. I have so many animal stories that i can quote from concerning me and the many animals that i have bred over the past 60+ years


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Some people only hear what they want to hear when it comes to the welfare of animals. I have so many animal stories that i can quote from concerning me and the many animals that i have bred over the past 60+ years


Well i can assure you my animals are all very well looked after and i do not appreciate been accused of not been concerned with there welfare.Before basically accusing somebody of neglecting there animals maybe you ought to get your facts straight i would never and never have neglected an animal they are all treated as part of the family. Good job everyone on here is not as negative about things as you and apreciates that this site is for animal lovers not just to have a go at people.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

MADgical-Animals-UK said:


> Why is this pointed at you?
> I was pointing out something that happend in the 1960's, Were you around in Berkshire at that time?
> 
> How my family started out with cavies was when my mother brought some home from work, she worked in a lab where they were used along with lab rats and mice.
> ...


my family & i have also been breeding animals for over 70 years.eg dogs, cats, sheep, horses, rabbitts, guinea pigs, birds, mice.
so i know snowy, roony & patsy as enough knowledge on how to care for the rabbitt & guinea pig.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

:


sam&meg said:


> my family & i have also been breeding animals for over 70 years.eg dogs, cats, sheep, horses, rabbitts, guinea pigs, birds, mice.
> so i know snowy, roony & patsy as enough knowledge on how to care for the rabbitt & guinea pig.


 Thanks


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I am a Guinea owner/lover and I would never condone any Guinea to live with a Rabbit. Dont get me wrong sometimes it does work out but most of the time, pigs have been seriously injuried or killed due to the rabbits powerful back kick. 
I think with the new animal laws/bill being put forward they are not to be sold together, but it could just be Pets At Home selling them seprate. 

You all probably know this but they would not come together in the wild and live together, they do not have the same diet requirements and some people say 'well give the Rabbit, Guinea Pig food so the Guinea can get the Vit C' it doesnt work like that. Guineas need a supply of fresh feed which too much of can give the rabbit diarrhoea and kill it.

Sorry just had to put my two pennies in!
Emma x


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> my family & i have also been breeding animals for over 70 years.eg dogs, cats, sheep, horses, rabbitts, guinea pigs, birds, mice.
> so i know snowy, roony & patsy as enough knowledge on how to care for the rabbitt & guinea pig.


Are you saying that your 70?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

guineapigqueen said:


> , they do not have the same diet requirements and some people say 'well give the Rabbit, Guinea Pig food so the Guinea can get the Vit C' it doesnt work like that. Guineas need a supply of fresh feed which too much of can give the rabbit diarrhoea and kill it.


Thanks for your comments, this is also some thing I try to get over when selling rabbit kittens.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

MADgical-Animals-UK said:


> Are you saying that your 70?


I think it's pretty obvious that she isn't saying that! Have you ever got anything positive to say?


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I think it's pretty obvious that she isn't saying that! Have you ever got anything positive to say?


no i dont think they have  i can assure you she isnt 70


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I think it's pretty obvious that she isn't saying that! Have you ever got anything positive to say?


 thanks not 70 yet just feel it after been at work 
left you some good rep


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

MADgical-Animals-UK said:


> Are you saying that your 70?


NO READ IT AGAIN  MY FAMILY HAVE 

HAS I SEE YOU ONLY READ WHAT YOU WANT TO READ AND YOU ARE RUDE


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> NO READ IT AGAIN  MY FAMILY HAVE
> 
> HAS I SEE YOU ONLY READ WHAT YOU WANT TO READ AND YOU ARE RUDE


Well said


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

not for 70 year old knowing how to use a pc


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry to you all if I don't read things how you intended them to be, but dyslexia is my worst enemy and sitting behind this screen you can't see the face of the person behind the other screen so getting things right is not always possible.

But I still stick to the fact that no one gets one of my rabbits if I know they are going to be housed with guinea-pigs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> not for 70 year old knowing how to use a pc


One lady in this building complex is in her 80's and can be found on her computer most evenings


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

MADgical-Animals-UK said:


> Sorry to you all if I don't read things how you intended them to be, but dyslexia is my worst enemy and sitting behind this screen you can't see the face of the person behind the other screen so getting things right is not always possible.
> 
> But I still stick to the fact that no one gets one of my rabbits if I know they are going to be housed with guinea-pigs.



Don't go blamming DYSLEXIA for being rude and arogent, I'm dyslexsic and I don't go around annoying people.

Rabbits and GPs are fine to keep together, are you going to start having a go at people who keep hamsters and cats? or snakes and birds??

Its about how you care for the animal at the end of the day, and I sure that there are a hell of a lot of people out there who have sucessfully kept rabbits and guinee pigs together just like I have


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> Don't go blamming DYSLEXIA for being rude and arogent, I'm dyslexsic and I don't go around annoying people.
> 
> Rabbits and GPs are fine to keep together, are you going to start having a go at people who keep hamsters and cats? or snakes and birds??
> 
> Its about how you care for the animal at the end of the day, and I sure that there are a hell of a lot of people out there who have sucessfully kept rabbits and guinee pigs together just like I have


hi i agree with you i also have DYSLEXIA & doesn't make rude to people. left you some rep


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> Don't go blamming DYSLEXIA for being rude and arogent, I'm dyslexsic and I don't go around annoying people.
> 
> Rabbits and GPs are fine to keep together, are you going to start having a go at people who keep hamsters and cats? or snakes and birds??
> 
> Its about how you care for the animal at the end of the day, and I sure that there are a hell of a lot of people out there who have sucessfully kept rabbits and guinee pigs together just like I have


Well i have to agree with this dyslexia is not an excuse for rudeness, I know people who suffer with this and it does not affect there personality. My guinea pig and rabbit love been together and guinea pig calls for rabbit now if she cant see him my sister in law has 3 rabbits and 1 guinea pig who all live quite happily together. I have a hamster and 3 cats and the cats are more scared of that then she is of them . As you say its how the animals are cared for as long as they are well looked after and loved i cant see the problem would imagine any animal would harm another if it was been neglected in any way. My husband says i think more about my animals than him  they only have to look at me oddly and they are at vets costs me hundreds a year in vet bills let alone special diets for cats and all the treats etc for all rest of clan. So how i can be accused basically of neglecting my animals as i was near begining of this thread i dont know.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Just read through this entire post again and i fail to see where this person has been rudeif anything the grossly over reaction to this persons opinion and abundance of red faces is,in my opinion far ruder!no direct accusations of neglect were made to you,the thread was not about you,but you seem to think it was!i suggest you go back and read it through.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Just read through this entire post again and i fail to see where this person has been rudeif anything the grossly over reaction to this persons opinion and abundance of red faces is,in my opinion far ruder!no direct accusations of neglect were made to you,the thread was not about you,but you seem to think it was!i suggest you go back and read it through.


I have read the post numerous times thanks and this was started after i didnt agree with there opinion on another thread convenient. As for the neglect according to him i only hear what i want and am not interested in an animals welfare. AS far as the red faces go that is nothing to do with me but obviously alot have people have taken offence to the dyslexic comment. As i have said before everyone is entitled to there own opinion. But do not appreciate my self or my family been insulted we are all animal lovers and would NEVER do anything to harm any animal.


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

snowy said:


> Thought i would reply as this is obviousley indirectly pointed at me funny how it has come up after my thread about my kids new pets .


I think that snowy,roony and patsy was so right here, this forum is designed for people to ask for advice not just be told what they are doing wrong and then having other threads put up to make them feel bad.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> I think that snowy,roony and patsy was so right here, this forum is designed for people to ask for advice not just be told what they are doing wrong and then having other threads put up to make them feel bad.


Thanks Gemma83


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

you are very welcome snowy,roony and patsy!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> I think that snowy,roony and patsy was so right here, this forum is designed for people to ask for advice not just be told what they are doing wrong and then having other threads put up to make them feel bad.


Totally agree!


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Totally agree!


thanks for that


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 7, 2008)

I was told something along the lines, they dont speak the same language so dont understand each other. LOL bless they do seem happy but its when your not there the rabbits start on them


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Pets At Home keep rabbits and guinea pigs together!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

pets at home are useless the people who work there are mainley clueless!got a rabbit from there no one knew what sex they were,good job i did!


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 7, 2008)

lets be honest, Pets at Home are crap!!!!!
They have no idea at what they are doing
I had a rabbit from there years ago and they said it was a boy. I believed them until it had babies! 
Rats from there apprently have alot of breathing problems later on too.
Most hamsters pop it from there
Fish are just death swimming!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Didn't you notice your rabbit had no balls?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Not always that easy to tell until you have a good ole rummage!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

We bought our Bailey as a girl from Pets At Home, must admit they are muppets!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

always a lot of dead fish floating around and being chewed on by others aswell!!


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Majority of pet shops keep them together. Our local pets at home dont they have them in seperate cages now but they always used 2. Nearly ended up with another guinea pig today made the mistake of taking my son in pet shop. So ended up spending £30 on treats for them instead. Going to get a bigger cage though so will have to see . Would anyone recomend those igloo things they sell thinking it might keep guinea pig warm as we can never find her she is always buried under the straw unless she hears you lift rabbit out then she will come out to see were he has gone


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

I got two guinea pigs today!


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

snowy said:


> Majority of pet shops keep them together. Our local pets at home dont they have them in seperate cages now but they always used 2. Nearly ended up with another guinea pig today made the mistake of taking my son in pet shop. So ended up spending £30 on treats for them instead. Going to get a bigger cage though so will have to see . Would anyone recomend those igloo things they sell thinking it might keep guinea pig warm as we can never find her she is always buried under the straw unless she hears you lift rabbit out then she will come out to see were he has gone


 i've told you it's not the kids it's you who wants to buy things for all your pets


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I got two guinea pigs today!


 Put a pic up so we can have a look. Mine are all on my phone and cant get them off will have to get sam&meg to do it for me like she has with cats.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> i've told you it's not the kids it's you who wants to buy things for all your pets


  think i should get rid of kids and get more pets  aaron is playing out side already and walking mud all over house  lovely kids mine


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 7, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Didn't you notice your rabbit had no balls?


well to be honest I didnt look LOL
yes my fault, but I just assumed she was a he


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

BabyBlonde said:


> well to be honest I didnt look LOL
> yes my fault, but I just assumed she was a he


LOL, you would think you would be able to trust them!


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 7, 2008)

true but u cant truct any1 these days


----------



## bunni_mummy (Apr 24, 2008)

hi, 
I don't want to start a fight with anyone but the pets at home in leamington spa is brilliant they know what they are doing... and they don't keep guniea pigs and rabbits together.


----------



## michelle.pawz (Apr 25, 2008)

I have to agree, i used to hate [email protected] but i think generally they are starting to take the animals welfare in to consideration, not that i would ever get a rabbit from a pet shop as i am totally for rescue centers .


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

snowy said:


> Would anyone recomend those igloo things they sell thinking it might keep guinea pig warm as we can never find her she is always buried under the straw unless she hears you lift rabbit out then she will come out to see were he has gone


Yes but not the ones with the bottoms on because they poop and pee in them and they stink. I would recommend a cardboard box or something with a hole cut in or a pigloo as I call them...
http://www.cob.montevallo.edu/JacksSD1/cowlick/images/igloo.jpg

Emma x


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

guineapigqueen said:


> Yes but not the ones with the bottoms on because they poop and pee in them and they stink. I would recommend a cardboard box or something with a hole cut in or a pigloo as I call them...
> http://www.cob.montevallo.edu/JacksSD1/cowlick/images/igloo.jpg
> 
> Emma x


hi thanks for that she is only tiny and dont want her getting cold it doesnt seem to bother rabbit but she seems to like to hide thats were she was hid under hay when i picked her.They are both only about 7/8 weeks old.
katharine


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Keeping guinea pigs with rabbits is not recommended for several reasons:

Different dietary needs - guineapigs require a diet higher in vitamin C than rabbits. Rabbits require a diet higher in vitamin D than guineapigs.

Different language - Guinea pigs and rabbits communicate with each other in very different ways, they're both better off with a friend that talks the same language.

Injuries - Rabbits have very powerful backlegs and can injure a smaller guineapig friend by mistake even if the do get on most of the time.

Rabbits and guinea pigs are herding animals, so even if they dislike each other their instincts will tell them to seek company when nervous or lonely. So they are forced together. They cannot commicate their wants or needs to one another, so if the rabbit or gp is in a mood the other doesn't know and could get (fatally) hurt. Also it's not always pysical damage, it could also be psylogical, just acting aggressive or too hyper will terrify a pig.

Plus I have heard of a rabbit killing a gp even though they have been living together for over a year.

The disease that rabbits have that can kill guinea pigs is called Bordetella bronchiseptica. Rabbits should be kept with rabbits and gps with gps. Even if you do have hiding places for the pig, what's to stop the rabbit from picking it up and throwing it or squeezing into it, you'd be amazed the small spaces they can squeeze into.

If you need some more convincing read these!

rabbits
http://petsinfoworld.blogspot.com/20...o-not-mix.html
Rabbits With Guineas
Rabbits N'Rodents | Got Rabbits, Hamsters, Guinea pigs, gerbils?

This quote I think rounds it up real nicely

Quote:
Social Life. Have you ever watched two rabbits together? They like to snuggle and groom each other constantly. Guinea pigs, on the other hand, do not groom each other on a regular basis. Nor are they habitual cuddlers. Instead, they like to maintain their own personal space and dont often like to share. In this kind of environment, a rabbit could become very lonely and a guinea pig might start feeling harassed. Keep in mind, then, that rabbits and guinea pigs are quite different animals, one of them desiring a close, affectionate bonded pair, the other sharing a more limited interaction with a herd.

I personally wouldn't take the risk, it only needs one accident and the animals are much, much happier with their own speices, I know my rabbits would miss the attention of the other rabbit if they lived with a pig instead.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Just bumping this up


----------

